# Miska's doelings



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Here are Sophia and Nadia, born 12/10/10. Their sire is a black and red Boer X and the dame is everyone's favorite gray and white belted Nubian X. What the heck color is this? We call it "dirty goat white". (They have no dirt on them.) The pics make them look darker then they are.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I think they are lovely. I don't know what color I would call it, but lovely. They sure look like they have a lot of hair. 

Jan


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

adorable ....congrats..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww...what adorable little fluffy longears  

Hmmm...as far as color goes..they look Buff, like a light buff cocker spaniel....or maybe blonde :?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

awww they are cute! I don't know the color either, but they look so cute and fuzzy!


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

Their entrance into this world was a hard one.  Mish had to stop and rest halfway through Sofie's birth and needed me to pull the rest of Nadia out. Then only half of Mish's udder filled out (the rest did yesterday :? ) and I had to supplement with the bottle. Also, we didn't think Nadia would make it through the night, plus they seem weak and behind on milestones. Puddin', born last night, was up and running while they where still tottering around. They are gaining weight nicely now and seem to be out of danger. Mish is now officially retired.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats! :balloons: They are adorable and so fluffy!

As far as color, they look to be a subtle peach to me. 

Are you keeping them?

Deb Mc


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

I might, to have a piece of Mish Mish when she "expires".


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

They sure are cuties, congrats! I like the description "subtle peach". :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Also, we didn't think Nadia would make it through the night, plus they seem weak and behind on milestones.


 Give a B0-se shot ...vit E capsule if you have human kind......give nutra drench.... Is the baby getting enough to eat? How does the tummy feel..? Has the momma dropped more milk? Take it's temp...is it sub or normal? How is the babies appetite?

If the baby is weak ...put out a heat lamp....


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

toth boer goats said:


> > Also, we didn't think Nadia would make it through the night, plus they seem weak and behind on milestones.
> 
> 
> Give a B0-se shot ...vit E capsule if you have human kind......give nutra drench.... Is the baby getting enough to eat? How does the tummy feel..? Has the momma dropped more milk? Take it's temp...is it sub or normal? How is the babies appetite?


They're strong and healthy now, the weakness went away after the second day. They are now running around and able to keep up with mama. I drenched and gave them some Sav-A-Kid. Thier tummies are normal, Mish has totally filled her udder, and they have good appetites.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah... :leap: that is super.....I am so happy to hear that.... :hug: :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

What could of caused their "issues"? Mish was good on minerals/vitamins, no stress, etc. Could her age have caused it? Vet thinks she's 8 or older. She also seemed super tired after the first, and barely able to push the second. I had to pull it the rest of the way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sometimes.... they don't eat enough minerals... so they lack a bit and the kids are or can be effected from it.... it is a easy fix ...with a Bo-se shot... if it is selenium deficient....
And the probiotic paste is packed with essential vitamins...that they may be lacking.... and... also helps... the appetite.... and gives energy...

If a goat is healthy.... age really has nothing to do with it... I have a Doe ...that is just as old and she does just fine... :wink: 

If a Doe has been struggling... to get the kid out for quite a while... they do get tired.... I try to help them... if they are taking to long...as it helps.... so they are not as tired to push out the next kid...in most cases after the 1st kid is out the others follow pretty quickly unless the kids are tangled or in the wrong position.... :wink: :thumb:


----------

